# track code help



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Im sure this has been asked but I searched and didn't find exactly what I was looking for. I haven't bought track yet but as I understand it, code 83 track is the more real life scale and the code 100 is taller which allows older wheels or taller wheels to be ran on it. I do have alot of older stock (actually all of it is lol) but I will be adding new stuff. Ok to my question, I would like to use code 83, if the older stuff cant be ran on it, can I just change out to newer wheels that will allow this? And will my older locomotives be able to be ran on code 83? I will be going with DCC and know I need to convert those so would be important to know if they can be ran on code 83.

Ken


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Take a look at Code 100 and code 83 side by side. Then see if the difference bothers you. All of mine is code 100. No one has ever noticed the taller track. 

You can change the wheels on the rolling stock easily. changing the wheels on an older steam locomotive is not. 

Code 100 is taller and will have less derailments do to misplaced ballast.

DC, DCC that makes no difference. even when you change an engine to DCC you would never have to chage the wheels.

There is no wrong code, or no better code, it is just what you like to keep and what you are willing to give up. I have to many old steam locos to change over to a shorter rail that no one will notice anyway.


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Code 100 seems more common in my local hobby stores only one of them had code 83 on the shelves. 

Does more common mean cheaper... probably, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, code 100 is cheeper.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

From all the reading I do (I don't model HO), Code 100 is the most compatible with engines and rolling stock. As you move down in height, you start to run into issues with select engines and rolling stock, especially when you get to the lower profile stuff like Code 55.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

The difference, other than tie color, between code 100 and code 83 is .017.
A sheet of paper off my printer just measured a little over .005. I realize older equipment with large wheel flanges can pose a problem. Visually I really can't see how a .017 difference would be more "realistic". YMMV.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, I think if I were to go for HO, I'd just go with Code 100 for maximum compatibility unless there was some specific reason to do otherwise.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

JackC said:


> The difference, other than tie color, between code 100 and code 83 is .017.
> A sheet of paper off my printer just measured a little over .005. I realize older equipment with large wheel flanges can pose a problem. Visually I really can't see how a .017 difference would be more "realistic". YMMV.


The ties are also smaller (thinner) and more prototypically spaced on Code83 vs Code100.


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

You could buy a piece of Code 83 to see if the wheel flanges on your older locos clear the tie spikes. 
As to appearance, the rail cross section of the different Codes are proportional so the difference between Code 100 and 83 can be noticed.

Use the smaller Code rail if you wish to have fine detail and take close up pictures. If you are more interested in operation and wish to run older trains then there is nothing wrong with using Code 100.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Code 100 track.


----------



## txdyna65 (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies, I may just end up going code 100 so I dont have the problems mentioned. I have a bunch of old track that Im not going to use, not sure what code it is, but most of it is in really bad shape. Will have to wait for the weekend to go look at the differences, my nearest LHS is 65 miles. 

Nice pic too Southern


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> The ties are also smaller (thinner) and more prototypically spaced on Code83 vs Code100.


Yeah, I meant to say that too.


----------



## CircusFreakGritz (Oct 27, 2010)

To be honest, I also would recommend code 100. You really shouldn't notice the difference in "realism" and if you have old stuff (especially AHM brand Steam engines) you will need the 100 because the flanges are too big (by today's standards).


----------

